# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Tình hình hàng hoá từ Trung Quốc về Việt Nam

## occutit

Sắp tới biên giới hàng hoá về chậm khoảng 10 ngày so với bình thường. Vì vậy bác nào hay dùng hàng China để ráp máy hoặc có kế hoạch phải định liệu lại thời gian.

Những loại hàng dài như ray và vitme sẽ khó vận chuyển nên anh em ai cần ráp máy khổ lớn thì tranh thủ mua sẵn hàng hoá trong nước hoặc bấm bụng xài hàng Taiwan vậy, bạn em làm " người vận chuyển " bảo vậy. Cụ thể biên giới sẽ không bị đóng hẳn do hiệu ứng domino nên cũng không phải lo lắng lắm.

----------

ariesnha

----------


## ngthha

May quá mới mua đc hai hộp dao...

----------


## occutit

Oé, mình vừa ship 2 hộp dao. Chẳng lẽ cha nhiều lông này mua ta  :Smile: )

----------


## biết tuốt

khéo mấy bác bán hàng lại lấy cớ tăng giá thì toi

----------


## Nam CNC

úi giời bác lo gì , trên đây là dân chơi không chứ không phải dân kinh doanh đạp đổ đâu. Nếu có điều đó xảy ra thì sẽ có tình trạng hàng TQ sẽ tăng giá nhưng hàng nghĩa địa sẽ giảm giá vì có ma nào mua bán làm ăn lúc này đâu nên nó rẻ lại hehehe. Em thì cảm nhận giá rẻ hơn đầu năm tùy theo mặt hàng nhưng đa số thì đứng giá hoặc sẽ có xu hướng giảm giá vì mấy chủ bãi găm hàng hoài chịu hết nỗi rồi hehehehe.

----------


## occutit

Cái này thì hên xui vì hàng dài khó về lắm. Em lỡ tay mua cuộn vải vẽ dài 2.1 met mà không biết có về được không đây. Hàng nặng tầm 100kg 1 cục cũng ko về được. Em thì không biết đường chính qui về thì sẽ như thế nào.

----------


## occutit

Em cũng sắp chịu hết " nội " rồi nên lười ship hàng về lắm. Cái gì cần thì mua về dùng thôi, he he!!

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này thì hên xui vì hàng dài khó về lắm. Em lỡ tay mua cuộn vải vẽ dài 2.1 met mà không biết có về được không đây. Hàng nặng tầm 100kg 1 cục cũng ko về được. Em thì không biết đường chính qui về thì sẽ như thế nào.


về được thôi ah, xui thì bị thuê riêng 1 chuyến xe  :Smile: 

hàng chính ngạch thì gởi hàng rời, thường tính mét khối, nhưng hàng kiều bác sẽ tích theo kích thước quá, 100 200usd 1 khối ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Thấy quái gì chậm đâu vẫn 5 ngày có khí 4 ngày . chắc pác gép chuyến thì lâu biên giới bt.100kg là vẫn vác vai tốt . còn to hơn em ghép với công to khai laoa hải quan xong

----------

nhatson

----------


## occutit

Vâng, em đợi đủ hàng rồi mới chuyển về ạ. Mấy tháng trước em đợi dài cổ, nhất là vụ máy bay mất tích ấy.  Bây giờ thì biên giới bình thường lại rồi, lúc mới có vụ Tàu HD thì hơi căng ạ.

----------


## ít nói

đủ cân thì vc có lợi nhưng vì tình hình sức mua tầu kém nên chậm.  các vụ như HD hay máy bay nói chung ko ảnh hưởng nhiều đến vấn đề biên giới. Dân chúng 2 vùng giáp ranh Việt Trung và cả dân TQ nói chung họ ko quan tâm đến chính trị như chúng ta. ( forum cũng giới hạn vấn đề này mình ko nói đến)

Cái mà em thích ở TQ về làm ăn
1 cái gì họ nói được tức là ok còn ko được là ko . kể cả dù pác có mua 100 món của nó nếu pác về lắp sai quy cách shop cũng nói ko được bạn vui lòng tìm nhà cung cấp khác. cái này thương gia việt thua xa
2 vấn đề đóng hàng hoá và vận chuyển phải nói là tốt cực tốt so với vn quăng láo món hàng của chúng ta bên vc TQ làm rất cẩn thận từ người bán đến vận chuyển. có những móng nhỏ ví dụ như 1 màn hình cảm ứng điện thoại được bọc cực kĩ càng. ( có thể vứt trên máy bay xuống tiếp đất em nghĩ chưa chắc bể)
3 vấn đề trình độ kỹ thuật ( anh em nên nhìn nhận thẳng trình VN đáng xách đôi dép chưa xong)
vấn đề hàng đểu ( do thương gia việt cả đặt rẻ bán đắt khách hàng tưởng nhầm đó  là hàng đắt nghĩ với số tiền đó chất lượng phải cái lọ cái chai hoá ra tệ) phàn nàn với người vn bảo hàng tầu nó thế thực tế thì bố ý ăn gấp 3 giá
4 vấn đề cạnh tranh VN tranh giành nói xấu nhau từng tí một (Tq bạn hỏi sp của shop khác đưa hình cho họ bảo có tốt ko câu trả lời là tôi không bình luận về sp của người khác) 
5 Vấn đề chất lượng vn hay nói vống lên (đối với TQ khác ít nói đã từng mua rất nhiều đồ từ cũ đến mới điển hình gần đây nhất mua đám stepsyn + bộ m542 tổng cả 3 trục có 400 tệ hỏi chủ shop là có hoạt động tốt ko  Chủ shop nói ok . hỏi có mới ko được 80 % có hoạt động tốt như mới ko câu trả lời bạn đòi hỏi quá cao? xin bạn tìm nhà cung cấp khác)
(vn thì ngon lắm mạnh lắm hơn cả mới)
anh em nào còn lăn tăn quá nhiều hàng tầu xin suy nghĩ lại đừng đem cái mới kiến thức kém cỏi của mình chê TQ. mình biết học hỏi biết phục người ta thì mình mới khá.
( xin a em ko nói vấn đề chính trị chúng ta chưa đủ tuổi) 
trên là 1 vài kn muốn chia sẻ với anh em . còn vấn đề kinh doanh ít nói ko phải thương gia cũng ko tranh giành khách hàng của ai việc ai người đó làm lộc ai người ấy hưởng .
tránh những vụ dìm hàng nhau như kiểu mấy topic gần đây buôn bán nên có văn hoá của nó. các đề tài khác anh em có thể tranh luận sôi nổi về kỹ thuật nhưng việc thương gia buôn bán anh em biết với nhau đủ rồi.

----------

Haibala Đỗ

----------


## nhatson

> đủ cân thì vc có lợi nhưng vì tình hình sức mua tầu kém nên chậm.  các vụ như HD hay máy bay nói chung ko ảnh hưởng nhiều đến vấn đề biên giới. Dân chúng 2 vùng giáp ranh Việt Trung và cả dân TQ nói chung họ ko quan tâm đến chính trị như chúng ta. ( forum cũng giới hạn vấn đề này mình ko nói đến)
> 
> Cái mà em thích ở TQ về làm ăn
> 1 cái gì họ nói được tức là ok còn ko được là ko . kể cả dù pác có mua 100 món của nó nếu pác về lắp sai quy cách shop cũng nói ko được bạn vui lòng tìm nhà cung cấp khác. cái này thương gia việt thua xa
> 2 vấn đề đóng hàng hoá và vận chuyển phải nói là tốt cực tốt so với vn quăng láo món hàng của chúng ta bên vc TQ làm rất cẩn thận từ người bán đến vận chuyển. có những móng nhỏ ví dụ như 1 màn hình cảm ứng điện thoại được bọc cực kĩ càng. ( có thể vứt trên máy bay xuống tiếp đất em nghĩ chưa chắc bể)
> 3 vấn đề trình độ kỹ thuật ( anh em nên nhìn nhận thẳng trình VN đáng xách đôi dép chưa xong)
> vấn đề hàng đểu ( do thương gia việt cả đặt rẻ bán đắt khách hàng tưởng nhầm đó  là hàng đắt nghĩ với số tiền đó chất lượng phải cái lọ cái chai hoá ra tệ) phàn nàn với người vn bảo hàng tầu nó thế thực tế thì bố ý ăn gấp 3 giá
> 4 vấn đề cạnh tranh VN tranh giành nói xấu nhau từng tí một (Tq bạn hỏi sp của shop khác đưa hình cho họ bảo có tốt ko câu trả lời là tôi không bình luận về sp của người khác) 
> 5 Vấn đề chất lượng vn hay nói vống lên (đối với TQ khác ít nói đã từng mua rất nhiều đồ từ cũ đến mới điển hình gần đây nhất mua đám stepsyn + bộ m542 tổng cả 3 trục có 400 tệ hỏi chủ shop là có hoạt động tốt ko  Chủ shop nói ok . hỏi có mới ko được 80 % có hoạt động tốt như mới ko câu trả lời bạn đòi hỏi quá cao? xin bạn tìm nhà cung cấp khác)
> ...


câu cuối của bác it nói làm em hiểu rắng, người ta bán hàng thế thì kệ, hàng hoá thế nào cũng kệ, tư vấn kỹ thuật ko đúng cũng mặc kệ?
có biết thì cũng cứ giữ im lặng. 

em hiểu vậy có sai ko nhi?
b.r

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

hí hí . kệ pác muốn hiểu sao cũng đc . túm lại ko có kiêu cạnh tranh bỏ thuốc độc vào sp của người khác là đc. cái rom bé tý buôn bán trên này toàn anh em bít nhau bịp sao đc pác ơi

----------


## Haibala Đỗ

Những lời bạn ít nói nói về hàng TQ & đường vc là những lời chia sẻ thật lòng, hy vọng mọi người có cách nhìn nhận khách quan hơn, ở đây không liên quan đến chính trị mà nó phục vụ cho công việc của mọi người  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình có mua 1 lô chip Freescale từ Malai chuyển sang TQ bằng air, MH370, sau đó vận chuyển qua biên giới về VN mà mãi đến giờ hơn 4 tháng mà vẫn chưa đến đấy!

Ai bảo máy bay rơi không ảnh hưởng!

----------


## ít nói

> Mình có mua 1 lô chip Freescale từ Malai chuyển sang TQ bằng air, MH370, sau đó vận chuyển qua biên giới về VN mà mãi đến giờ hơn 4 tháng mà vẫn chưa đến đấy!
> 
> Ai bảo máy bay rơi không ảnh hưởng!


À vâng pác là người đặc biệt

----------


## nhatson

> hí hí . kệ pác muốn hiểu sao cũng đc . túm lại ko có kiêu cạnh tranh bỏ thuốc độc vào sp của người khác là đc. cái rom bé tý buôn bán trên này toàn anh em bít nhau bịp sao đc pác ơi


oh, đôi khi em hay ngứa ngáy vụ step motor thôi
có người bán hàng tư vấn dùng unipolar mạnh hơn bipolar , bipolar chỉ bằng 70% unipolar......
business thì em ko bàn, tư vấn khong chính xác kiểu này thì em nhức nhối lắm bác ah



b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## hitoshi88

It noi mà nói nhiều thế bác có cần vơ đũa cả nắm vậy không ? Tàu có ba bảy loại, Việt cũng thế đừng nói kiểu ta đây hiểu biết nhiều lắm như vây toàn đi chê bai dân mình, theo bác nói thì dân Việt kinh doanh toàn loại bố láo chỉ mình bác làm ăn đúng đắn mà bác cũng kinh doanh điện thoại tàu thì phải
Giờ thì em cũng hiểu thêm thế nào là ếch ngồi đáy giếng rồi

----------

